# How can I get passed inspection with tinted windows?



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

I have my windows tinted on my car at 5% all around (except for the windshield, obviously). I was talking to some people and they said to just find someone nice enough to let it slide. Are there any other ways to pass inspection with illegally-tinted windows?

I searched all the forums for this topic, but couldn't find anything. If there's already a thread on this, if someone could give me a link that'd be great.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Money always helps... :thumbup:


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah I guess. :thumbup: That's what all my friends are telling me. Either give them $60 or $70 to pass you, or just find someone you trust to pass you. I'm just seeing if there are any other ways...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

How about peeling it off?


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok, for those of you who have half a brain, I'll explain it better:


How can I pass inspection with illegally tinted windows WITHOUT losing them?


I didn't think I needed to spell it out for you like you were a 4 year old, but I guess I was wrong...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Ok, for those of you who have half a brain, I'll explain it better:
> 
> 
> How can I pass inspection with illegally tinted windows WITHOUT losing them?
> ...


Hi. Welcome to the wonderful world of the legal system. Laws are in place so that you can't skirt by them. Either abide by them, or get the fuck out.

You tint your windows illegally and then look for a way to pass inspection WITHOUT thinking about this first? Who has the mentality of a 4 year old here?


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

This might be news to you, but there are MANY people out there passing inspection with illegally-tinted windows. My friend's jeep has windows tinted at 5% like mine, but that's because his friend inspected the car himself, so he got by.

Me, on the other hand, I don't know anyone who does inspections personally, so I'm getting other people's advice on the subject.

Instead of making smart-ass comments and trying to belittle me, why don't you contribute to the thread and actually give me some input?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> This might be news to you, but there are MANY people out there passing inspection with illegally-tinted windows. My friend's jeep has windows tinted at 5% like mine, but that's because his friend inspected the car himself, so he got by.
> 
> Me, on the other hand, I don't know anyone who does inspections personally, so I'm getting other people's advice on the subject.
> 
> Instead of making smart-ass comments and trying to belittle me, why don't you contribute to the thread and actually give me some input?


Is this kinda like speeding? Everyone else does it, so i'll do it too? And when you get caught, try to weasel your way out of it?

Because I don't contribute to illicit activity and I tend to berate those who do.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

Then don't reply. Simple as that.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Try not posting. By bringing it here, you open yourself up to anyone's opinion.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

So let me get this staight:

I post something. I'm looking for people's advice.

You log on. You read threads. You see one you don't like, and instead of ignoring it and going on with your life, you decide to piss me me off instead of contributing?

Don't you have a job? A girlfriend? A life? Shouldn't you be doing something else other than posting in a thread you think is stupid? Personally, when I see a thread that I think is retarded, I tend to ignore it, but that's just me...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

See my name over to the left? See how its nice and bold? That means I have a responsibilty to keeping the material on this forum at a nice even keel. Asking people how to get your ILLEGAL car to pass inspection somewhat hinders that balance.

Now, I can't stop you from posting, but I guess you are going to have to continue to be pissed off because I'm not stopping myself 

Oh, and to answer your questions....

A) I'm a technical manager 
B) I'm engaged and getting married in May (honeymoon in Curacao )
C) My life is non of your business until you break a forum rule. Kinda like illegally tinting your windows. Minor infraction, yet still needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Okay.. now I'm going to spell it out to you like YOU are a 4 year old.

YOU are trying to break the law. 5% tint is illegal. If YOU want to pass the inspection, then YOU need to peel the tint off or YOU need to find a shop that YOU can pay to pass YOUR car.

This isn't our problem, so don't treat other members on the board like we're morons when YOU want to break the law and get away with it.

If YOUR friend inspected his own jeep and passed it, then YOU call him and ask him to pass YOU.


You see where I'm going with this? Stop hassling other members here because YOU are trying to skirt the law.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Just plain silly...

*Clizosed*


----------

